# New 10 Gallon



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I've acquired a 10 gallon from a friend so I decided to finally get a tank up and going. I've always wanted to just never got into it.

I started with 4 gold barbs but of course like many others I listened to the pet store. Although the guy helping me seemed genuine I still want your feed back. The plan as of now is to add a rainbow shark and 3-5 *small* tiger barbs then some sort of cleaner. (spaced out about every 2 weeks) I absolutely love pleco's but it's looking like I won't be able to get one after reading more about them. Is there not a small pleco suitable for a 10-20 gallon tank? If not I'll probably just go with a small chinese algae eater.

I wish I would've found this place first, I would've gone with fishless cycling. Unfortunately I didn't so I've got to work with what has begun already.

So, the list that I want to stock:

4 Gold Barbs
3-5 small Tiger Barbs
1 Rainbow Shark
1 Cleaner?

any suggestions/modifications to this list? One thing I'm pretty set on is a Rainbow Shark. So if at all possible I'd like to keep that in the list.

All your help will be appreciated!


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Thoughts: What you want will quickly crowd that tank too much - at even their purchased-from-store size that's quite a few, and even "small" tiger barbs do grow ;-) The old rule of 1" of fish per gallon, not counting tail, is somewhat flexible but with 4 gold barbs, 5 tiger barbs, the shark and a cleaner, you are already over the 10 inch limit. At grown size that's probably 1-1/2" - 2" each for the gold barbs, 1 to 1-1/2" for the tigers, 4" for the shark, and 3-4" for the algae eater.

If you really want the rainbow shark, I'd probably not get the tiger barbs. I'd get maybe 1-2 more gold barbs and have a nice school of them. Fish do better in larger schools, and any aggression (and barbs tend to "snip" at each other) gets spread over a wider group.

If you are looking for an algae eater when you say cleaner, you might consider a bristlenose catfish - similar to pleco, but don't tend to get very big. If you are looking for a general clean-up fish for food that falls, you might consider a corydoras catfish or two - very interesting peaceful fish.

Your new fish every 2 weeks may be a bit soon - yes, you do want to space them out, but maybe a bit more time elapsed, especially if you add several at once.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you, I'm already wanting a bigger tank so I'll go with your suggestions for now and upgrade later. As far as a cleaner I pretty much just mean as a general cleanup fish. I had already looked at the cory cat's so that may be what I go with.

So here's a modified list from your recommendation:

6 Gold Barbs
1 Rainbow Shark
1 Cory Cat

For the extra barbs would it be ok to get them once my levels are right or wait a few weeks still? Also would you recommend the Rainbow or Cory first, or does it really matter?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

How about 6 gold barbs, 5 cories (they are schooling fish), and no rainbow shark. They get too big. A betta or dwarf gouram would be better.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Corys are very social little fish that do better in small groups. Your tank can't hold very many, but at least one more would be good.

Rainbow sharks are really not a good choice for a 10 gallon tank. You're gonna do it anyway, so I won't bother trying to stop you, but know now that you'll have to make arrangements for it someday.

Gold Barbs are easy, and you'll have no problems with a 6-pack of them in your tank. Waiting a couple of weeks after things settle is better than adding them right after, but either one works. Just make sure the mini-cycle is actually finished either way before you start the next one.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Corys are very social little fish that do better in small groups. Your tank can't hold very many, but at least one more would be good.
> 
> Rainbow sharks are really not a good choice for a 10 gallon tank. *You're gonna do it anyway, so I won't bother trying to stop you*, but know now that you'll have to make arrangements for it someday.
> 
> Gold Barbs are easy, and you'll have no problems with a 6-pack of them in your tank. Waiting a couple of weeks after things settle is better than adding them right after, but either one works. Just make sure the mini-cycle is actually finished either way before you start the next one.


I appreciate the input although that part was a bit harsh. If you read to the end of my post I said _"So if at all possible *I'd like to keep* that in the list"_

Just like I told Judya, if I have to wait until I get the bigger tank then that's what I'll do. If I didn't want to listen to anyone I wouldn't be here in the first place. I'd just go out and buy what I wanted and shove them all in the tank. I think this is why alot of n00bs go against what people say. They just think hey he's not willing to help so I'll just do it and make it work. I know that's what happens on my Jeep board and you see it alot. Try a different approach I'll listen to ya! 



Gourami Swami said:


> How about 6 gold barbs, 5 cories (they are schooling fish), and no rainbow shark. They get too big. *A betta or dwarf gouram* would be better.


Are you saying this would work with 6 barbs and 5 cories, or if I'm going to do it anyway?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright, so my info is going to be a bit more....sad.  It isn't what you want to hear.

Gold barbs  can reach about 3 inches, which is far too large for a schooling fish in a 10g.
I suggest returning the Barbs you have now and get something smaller and more suited for a 10g, unless you plan to upgrade within the next say 6 months. In that case, I'd stick with 6 Barbs and maybe a couple Otocinclus. If you choose to return the Barbs and get something that stays smaller, Harlequin rasboras are a great choice. They only get about 1 inch and you'd be fine with 6-7 of them in the tank without having to upgrade. Of course, bigger is always better, but the Harlies would be alot happier in the tank when they get full grown than the Barbs will. 

Don't put any Cories in a 10g. They need groups and you really don't have room for 6-8 Cories in a 10g.

Rainbow sharks get too large for a 10g. I wouldn't personally put them in anything less than a 29g.

There really aren't any plecos that can comfortably live in a 10g forever. With a 20 or 30g tank, you'll have options.

Definitely no Tiger Barbs in a 10g. They get too large and are too active.

You don't _need_ a "cleaner" fish in every aquarium.  Do regular tank maintenance and you'll be fine.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

It's not bad news. Not sad either. Actually it kind of makes me happy. It's easier to tell the wife we need a bigger tank now!  Actually for the most part you guys won't be able to give me "bad" news because it just means I'm learning something new.

I think I'll stick with the gold barbs for now and will most likely upgrade in no less than 2 months. It gives me a chance to find a better look too. As I said this tank was acquired and it's got the purple and green pebbles, I'd like to find a more natural look for a tank. I've already been looking for an upgrade and think I can find a pretty decent deal on a 30 gallon. So with that said can I look at a school of small tigers and a rainbow to throw into the mix once the 30 is set up? For now I'm not even going to worry about anymore fish in the 10 except for 2-3 more of the golden's. I'll hold off on anymore than that for now.

I appreciate all of the honesty and help here. Thanks guys!!


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

oops, I forgot to add that I just checked my tank today and these are the readings I have minus ammonia. I thought these test would test for that but I was wrong I'll have to go look at that this weekend.

6.8 - pH
80 - Alk.
120 - Water Hardness
.5 - Nitrite
20 - Nitrate

How does this look and do you have suggestions on what I should do or change? This is all after a week and did have very little water left in from the previous owner with a slight rinse of the substrate. So I don't know if anything good/bad made it from that move or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Firstly, I'd like to commend you on your attitude toward fish keeping .

Secondly, in a 30g tank, the fish you want are _doable._ I've heard differing opinions on what tank size to have for rainbow sharks, but 50 gallons turns up a lot. I couldn't say how one would do in a 30g because I've never kept one. I'd personally shoot for something in the range of 50 gallons, unless someone who has kept them in a 30 successfully advises differently.

30g is also a good size to keep tiger barbs. Some can be unbelievably fiesty, speaking from experience. Just remember that the more of them you have, the less aggressive they are. If you're not set on a rainbow shark, a barb tank would be interesting. 

Good luck! And welcome to FF 

EDIT: Looks like your tank is cycling. Your Nitrite should be 0, and you didn't list your ammonia, but that should also be 0.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with Leah....while a Rainbow shark would be ok for a little while atleast, in a 30g, with something like 50g or so, you'd have more options.

Also, since you are wanting Tiger Barbs and have Gold Barbs now, with something in the 40-60g range, you'd definitely be able to have a school of both. Tigers are more fiesty, so you'd want to have more of them so that hopefully they'd keep their aggression to themselves. A Rainbow shark would be happier in a 50-60g tank as well, as it would have more territory.

Yep, you are cycling. I suggest doing a small water change. Hopefully that will get your nitrIte to 0. You probably have some ammonia as well, so the water change will get rid of that too. Be prepared to do quite a few water changes the next few weeks while the tank is cycling. Change water when your ammonia and/or nitrite gets about 0.5 or higher.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm, while a 50 would be nice I may be pushing my luck!;-) I'm sure I can get a 30 and maybe even a 40 but I'll keep my eyes out for bigger. Obviously cost goes up but once you get settled on equipment how much more is general upkeep and maintenance cost over a 10 gallon. Purely upkeep I'm not talking set up and equipment here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Upkeep depends on your situation. All I can think of that you have to buy for upkeep is food, new test kits when the ones you have run out, and de-chlorinator (if you're unlucky enough not to have well water). 

Those are the things you'd use on a regular basis, but obviously things stop working after a while, so you may have to replace lights/equipment. Those aren't daily things though, obviously.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

If that's the case maybe I can sneak in a 50g.

Just for pure giggles here is my new tank. Not much to look at and honestly quit boring compared to others here but it's mine and it's new!  

Sorry about the quality, I just had the wifes point and shoot.









You can see them hiding back there



























Like I said not much but there you go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Lookin good!


One thing you might want when you get a bigger tank is a Python siphon for water changes. You connect it to a faucet and can take out water, then put clean water back in. It uses the water pressure to remove water. Its really handy for larger tanks....and multiple tanks.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Yea cups and buckets are no fun! lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you can't swing the cost of a python right now at least invest $4 for the manual type siphon. You still have to deal with buckets but it's much easier then dipping and you can get the gravel clean with it too.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

As for matience, the larger the tank, the more stable the water quality. Meaning, its actually less work to keep the system stable. Cleaning wise, its usually not to bad for 50 gallon range.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

55 gallon tanks are usually affordable and they are good size for so many fish. Above 55 gallons the price goes up because you need thicker glass. Maybe because wal-mart sells them at Christmastime, they are also one of the easiest used tanks to fine. They have a 4' x 1' footprint. Deeper tanks are better, but more $ and harder to find.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that the bacteria made the move when I got this tank. It wasn't w/o water for long at all and there was some about the same level as the substrate. Anyway Here are my #'s almost 2 days after my last water change.

6.8 - pH
80 - Alk.
120 - Water Hardness
.0 - Nitrite
20 - Nitrate

All have stayed the same except Nitrites. Which makes me think that the tank is cycled. I would think I'd be getting some number changes if I was cycling. Plus all my #'s are within the "safe" range with Nitrates only being _slightly_ high. I'm all new to this so please let me know if I'm wrong.

Also, on a good note I just found out today I'm getting a pretty big raise which comes on todays paycheck so I may just have to go out this weekend and buy me a 55g!! I'm pretty excited because I also want to get a pair of DP's and I know they won't go well with my G. Barbs so now I'll have a tank for them!!!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

no you're nitrates arent too high.

If you have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites that means your tank is cycled. Just remember to keep feeding your tank a little so the beneficial bacteria doesent die off. 
That's great i wish i would get a raise soon,but im not


----------

